

IPhone game devs can now build a passionate fan following - Frocer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/29/playhaven-lets-iphone-developers-create-in-app-and-online-communities/

======
Frocer
I am one of the co-founders. The problem we are trying to solve is right now
the App Store is a black box and the developers are flying blind in there. We
want to connect developers directly with their customers, and help them build
a passionate fan base. As a result, help them establish turn their customers
into their greatest marketing asset.

Developers are welcome to send us an Email to "claim" their community, and
they can also bring the entire community into the game. Our in-game app is a
web application that runs inside the game itself utilizing UIWebView, as far
as we know, we are the first one who do this. There are a lot of advantages
over SDK.

I have been with the HN community for a long time, so I value you guys'
inputs. Any thoughts would be appreciated!

------
jcl
Reminds me of GetSatisfaction, in the sense that they are setting up an ad hoc
community around someone else's product in hopes that the product creator
blesses it as the official community.

~~~
Frocer
That's one of our strategies.

While we are actively pursuing opportunities with developers, but we also want
community to flourish even without the developers present.

